# Breeding??????



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

View attachment 161529
On of my females has bloated up a ton. Her stomache is bulging down and out. I am newer to Piranhas, but have never seen this before. The pictures don't show it too well, cause she wouldn't stop moving for me to get a good shot. She honestly looks bloated and has been this way for a couple of days now. Any ideas on what is going on?

I have had one fish that has turned dark black and so I wonder if it could be getting ready to lay eggs... I do not know if the female swells because of eggs or not as I habve never had fish breed, but please give me your take.

There is a lot of agression going on in the tank as well and three of the fish are really dark right now. The pictures don't show this, but I am wondering. Let me know what you guys think... can you see that the mamma has eggs before they are released?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Was that picture taken after feeding? They both just look full.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

no they hadn't eaten for about 10 hrs when it was taken. The fish on the left is the one I am talking about.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Honestly, it looks just like their full, both of them, the one on the left even more so. Do you leave uneaten food in there or do you take it right out once they stop eating it, or an hour later, what do you do? Have they been turning almost pitch black, real dark? I've got 5 pairs and none of them ever looked that bloated, even when in breeding condition; only after they've ate. You might even have parasites thats causing your red to bloat like that. Just my opinions; I hope you do get a pair though. Try not feeding them for a few days and see if the one on the left still look like that.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

StryfeMP said:


> Honestly, it looks just like their full, both of them, the one on the left even more so. Do you leave uneaten food in there or do you take it right out once they stop eating it, or an hour later, what do you do? Have they been turning almost pitch black, real dark? I've got 5 pairs and none of them ever looked that bloated, even when in breeding condition; only after they've ate. You might even have parasites thats causing your red to bloat like that. Just my opinions; I hope you do get a pair though. Try not feeding them for a few days and see if the one on the left still look like that.


 I feed them everyday, but I take all the left over food out after about 20 minutes; I never leave any in there. I hope it isn't a parasite... Yes they have been turning very black, but I will try not feeding them for a couple of days and see how that goes... In my other thread about my two black rbps it is a different female that I thought was ready to breed... and I didn't think they swelled up like that when they are about to lay eggs. That female does eat the most generally so I will see what happens, and see if she goes down with a couple of days without food. Then if she still is big like that I'll check for parasites.

Thanks for the good info StryfeMP; I appreciate the help.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

no doubt friend, anytime


----------

